# Sirius Radio Installation



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Does anyone have pics of were you have placed your reciever, I'm trying to figure out where to place it.

Also, what mount did you use? I didn't want to use a suction cup to the windshield, but i couldn't find a good place to place a bracket either. 

Pics of installs would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

Go for the Sirius Starmate. It fits right under the radio in the little storage tray (probably an ashtray in OZ). Looks almost factory, and the cover conceals the unit. (I park in the city.) It is wired in though and not portable, but I didn't have a problem with that. Also, spend the $75 and have a good tech do the installation. Mine looks great, without a sign of the disassembly and reassembly that had to be done to the console and stack. Never thought I would pay for radio, but I haven't listened to the radio or CD since I had it installed a couple of months ago. Good luck.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

Just took another look...It's the Sirius StarBase.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Cherry Hill huh? I am very close by. Never see any other GTO's out here


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

In the 6 monthas since I bought it, I've only seen 2 on the road. A black 04, and just yesterday, a red 05 coming off of Route 73. 

BTW, had the unit installed at Tweeter on Route 38. They did a great job.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

I have the sportster reply, it's a bit bigger than your unit. It will not quite fit under the radio. I'm going to have it installed on wednesday, but still don't know quite where to mount it. 

At the moment it's stuck to the windshield with a suction cup, but it's hard to reach, and the wires hang all over.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> I have the sportster reply, it's a bit bigger than your unit. It will not quite fit under the radio. I'm going to have it installed on wednesday, but still don't know quite where to mount it.
> 
> At the moment it's stuck to the windshield with a suction cup, but it's hard to reach, and the wires hang all over.


I have the same unit. Just had it installed under the ashtray. You have to take the plastic tray out for it to fit and you can't use your ashtray also but it looks great and is easy to reach while driving.


JET


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Do you have it hard wired through an input jack in the back of the head unit or is it am FM modulator? Also, is there any "hissing" sound on high volume?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

MoreMoonShine said:


> Do you have it hard wired through an input jack in the back of the head unit or is it am FM modulator? Also, is there any "hissing" sound on high volume?


It's FM, no hardwire, no hiss at all at any levels.


JET


----------



## shadow (Sep 4, 2005)

*GTOs*

With only 12,00 per year - you won't see too many. I've seen two since I got mine 5 weeks ago!


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

FastFreddy said:


> In the 6 monthas since I bought it, I've only seen 2 on the road. A black 04, and just yesterday, a red 05 coming off of Route 73.
> 
> BTW, had the unit installed at Tweeter on Route 38. They did a great job.



haha, that red might just be me. I am around 73 all the time.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

Probably was, right at Fellowship Road. FYI, the Starmate is a hardwired FM modulator unit. (Blaupunkt doesn't give you an input.) I tried a couple of FM signal units on my IPod and it worked great in the driveway, but as soon as I started moving, I got interference. There aren't very many open frequencies around here, which is why I went for the hardwired unit. This never gets interference even though it uses an FM frequency.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah I am in that area alot. Work in Moorestown so.... I'll keep an eye out for ya.


----------

